# Best Yoga For Lifters?



## Fruity (Feb 16, 2016)

All the names I currently know of
*Adriene* https://www.youtube.com/user/yogawithadriene
*p90x*  yogahttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7gyQM5DqGA
*DDP Yoga* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_6DMKyiAXc
*SeanVigueFitness * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK4n_6Kadsk
Also Bikrim Yoga is good I heard from someone on here, but I tried to do it and it seems advanced. 

And that's it. Anyone got some recommendations? 

At the end of the year I hope to be able to do some very deep squats. Very deep, I want to feel my thighs stretch apart, in a good way.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 16, 2016)

The beat is the kind with a loaded barbell on your back and you lower down till your hips are lower than your kneecaps.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 16, 2016)

I was going to try yoga but then I realized that I don't need an excuse to wear the pants


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

For a while I was chasing SAD down for bodyweight.  When I met him I was 242 he was 275.  I worked up to 275 and went to compete with him again but this time he was 310.  So I went for 300 pounds.

It was hell getting there. 

I made it to 287. Life got challenging. I had zero mobility. Basically enough to hit parallel on squat, and barely enough to reach a bar on the floor to pull.

So my wife thought if I did some yoga it would help me improve my quality of life a bit.  She had the p90x yoga disc.

It did nothing only because I couldn't get into a single position. Like not even close.  God I miss being that big.

True story....


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 16, 2016)

Haha thats hilarious^^ u sound like a freak of nature. Personally I'd say the best yoga for lifters is no yoga, unless you really wanna wear the tights..or stare at babes in yoga pants doing the downward dog..? Im all for stretching though


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 16, 2016)

You just brought a tear to my eye POB


----------



## CardinalJacked (Feb 16, 2016)

my ex girlfriend tried to get me to do yoga.. notice how i said ex


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 16, 2016)

All you wankers too balls-out for yoga, I'm going to toss in a plug for Fruity's DDP Yoga, formerly "Yoga for Regular Guys" and lead by former pro wrassler' Diamond Dallas Page. 

It's exactly what you'd expect from a yoga training dvd taught by a pro wrestler: comedic / intuitive names for the classic yoga positions, no overly dramatic focus on chi or ki or any of that bullocks, and babes in yoga pants (DDP emphasizes this point several times). 

In terms of benefits, my Mates and I at the Thai gym used to mix-in his 30 minute 'intermediate' level workout 2-3x per week and my flexibility was never better. Head kicks were no worries and little to no soreness in the low back even after heavy sparring sessions with lots of leg / knee techniques.

Give it a looky, you may be surprised at how much you get out of it.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 16, 2016)

I agree with Savage, I've heard nothing but good things about DDP Yoga


----------



## grind4it (Feb 17, 2016)

I do yoga. It helps. If you are a member of a gym that offers yoga classes thats were i would start. If you are like most brothers its going to be almost impossible to get into the poses. Stick with it and try to get a little better each week....no diffrent that banging steel. It helps tremendously with posing if you are a BB,


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 18, 2016)

I heard Yoga makes your vagina hurt


----------

